# Täglich Anruf von derselben Nummer, wie dagegen vorgehen?



## Jackie78 (23 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich täglich einen Anruf, es klingelt jeweils nur einmal, laut dem Logbuch meiner Fritzbox jeweils eine Sekunde lang.

Die Nummer ist nicht unterdrückt, und kann offenbar nicht angerufen werden. Ich habe, nachdem mich das nun nervt, einmal  spasseshalber die Nummer bei Google gesucht, und bin auf folgende Seite gestossen:

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0721869752

Genau das ist die Nummer, die auch bei mir im Display erscheint.

Mich würde interessieren:

- was könnte das Kalkül der Anrufer sein? Was bringt denen das?
- wo kann ich mich beschweren, bzw. dagegen vorgehen? Inzwischen filtere ich schon lokal, es nervt dennoch.
- glaubt ihr, die übermittelte Nummer ist echt, oder irgendwie gefälscht?

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich würde gerne verstehen, warum das passiert. Meine Nummer ist übrigens nicht in öffentlichen Verzeichnissen, und ich gebe sie nur sehr selektiv an andere Personen.

Danke für alle Tipps.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Täglich Anruf von derselben Nummer, wie dagegen vorgehen?*

Hallooooooooooo..
endlich jemand mit dem selben Problem!
Bei mir ruft diese NR auch täglich an seit ca 5..6 Tage.. immer so zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr.. 
Ich habe auch gegoogelt und auch nur die Seite von whocallsme gefunden und da auch was rein geschrieben.
Jetzt steht ja da das es sich um die Tel von TNT Post handeln soll..aber das glaube ich nich.. 
Ich bin bei der Nr noch nie rangegangen und es klingelt auch immer länger als nur 1 x.. 
Ich habe 1 x zurückgerufen und da hieß es auch die Nr ist nicht vergeben. Hoffentlich hat man mit dem Anruf dort nichts registriert oder so.. 
Sehr komisch.

Mich würden interessiern ob es parallelen gibt viell. neue Registrierung irgendwo etc... 

Wenn jemand was neues weißt bitte melden  

Danke


----------



## Jackie78 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Täglich Anruf von derselben Nummer, wie dagegen vorgehen?*

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das ganze dazu dient, Nummern als gültig oder ungültig zu verifizieren.

Wie gesagt, ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch, und meine Nummer ist nur sehr wenigen Personen bekannt!

Kann natürlich sein dass sie bei Rückruf die Nummer erst recht als "spamfähig" einstufen, wenn dann nur mit unterdrückter Nummer.

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob es in diesem regulierungswütigen Land (sorry) nicht auch eine Stelle gibt, die solche *zensiert* die Leitung stillegen kann. Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich eingereicht, bislang ohne Antwort.

Tipps? Danke!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Täglich Anruf von derselben Nummer, wie dagegen vorgehen?*

Wenn die Bundeswitzagentur es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht kann, dann kann es niemand.

Wenn Du aber eine Fritz!Box hast: da kann man bei den neueren Modellen (z.B. 7170, 7120...) im Konfigurationsdialog Anrufe von bestimmten Nummern blocken.
Oder auch Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer blocken.
Oder diese auf einen internen AB umleiten.
Telefon Konfiguration - Antispam Wiki


----------

